# Christmas Trees and Snowflakes Knit Lace Scarf



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

This pattern is available for USD 2.25 on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-trees-and-snowflakes-knit-lace-scarf

Knit yourself a special accessory for Christmas!

Also perfect as a gift for someone with the holiday spirit, this bright red lace knit scarf is lightweight yet warm, knit in a 4-ply superwash wool that has a 35% Bluefaced Leicester wool content.

The scarf is made in 2 panels, joined with the easy Kitchener garter graft (link to video instructions included).

Christmas trees and snowflakes are featured in the lace design, which is enhanced by a single translucent glass bead topping each of the trees.

Around 2/3 of a 100-gram skein of WYS Signature 4-ply yarn in Cayenne was used to create a scarf measuring 7.5 x 66 in/19 x 167 cm.

Youll find the written instructions easy to follow!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty scarf,sure to be a winner.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Mike, I love the holey edging!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Really pretty and so festive!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Would make a great gift. Lovely pattern


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

It's really lovely. :-D :-D


----------



## craftbits (Jul 8, 2014)

Very pretty! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very festive and prettyxx


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful... Love the trees.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty scarf


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Micheal!Yet another lovely pattern,love the way the bead sits at the top of the tree.Beautiful festive red you have used as always gorgeous patterns and they really are well written.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

It's lovely! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty...beads such a lovely touch!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for such a beautiful scarf pattern.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Very seasonal but not confined just to Christmas. A rather lovely sparkly knit.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nice colour, lovely pattern.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the kind words - so glad that so many of you like the pattern.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Such a great design, another winner and a proud owner, me!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

So very pretty!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I saw the thread today(12_13_18) for this and I couldn't resist buying it now I just have to order the yarn after the first of the year and start making them for the girls in the family which means 4 of them 5 if I include one for myself.....now just getting 4ply yarn in red machine knitting yarn after the first of the year for a relaxing non stressing knit!
Tonda USA


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------

